# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Cotolette alla bolognese

## Angela

Breaded, fried cutlets, Bologna style with prosciutto and either parmigiano melted on top, or prosciutto and crema di parmigiano.

Most places in Emilia-Romagna use veal cutlet, but in my family we preferred pork cutlet. 

In one of my favorite restaurants in Astoria, Queens, you can get the whole veal chop done with the traditional method.



The video is very clear. Use chicken broth, and make sure you don't pour it over the cutlets, just a bit around them. 




With crema di parmigiano:


Recipe for crema di parmigiano. It couldn't be easier.

1 cup heavy cream
1 cup grated Parmigiano Reggiano® DOP (the most aged you can afford)

Preheat the heavy cream in a small saucepan on stovetop on low heat. The heavy cream should be hot, enough but not boiling, as this will scorch the cream.
Add the grated Parmigiano Reggiano DOP to the pot and whisk vigorously to combine, until you get a smooth and consistent batter.

Sprinkle with a bit of freshly ground nutmeg.

My nonna would serve tortellini and gnocchi with this. Just start off with a good knob of melted butter, a ladle full or two of the pasta or gnocchi water, mix, and then add the crema di parmigiano and mix again. You can add some pepper if you like.

All of that said, I prefer a cotoletta alla milanese with Italian mixed salad or arugula on top, or I prefer the original recipe for the cotoletta alla bolognese. All due respect to my nonna, but sauces made of cream taste bland to me.

----------

